# Sound t nicht



## ts230 (20. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich habe unter Ubuntu 7.04 ein Problem mit dem Sound!Bitte helft mir!


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

da brauchen wir schon ein paar Infos mehr.
Hast du die Alsa-Treiber installiert?

Hast du irgendwas am Kernel gemacht?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## ts230 (20. März 2008)

> Hast du irgendwas am Kernel gemacht?


Nein.Am Kernel Habe ich nichts gemacht.


> Hast du die Alsa-Treiber installiert?


Ich denke schon,im Soundeinstellungen kann ich zwischen 
Gerät 0: VIA 82C686A/B rev50 (Alsa Mixer)
Gerät 1:VIA Technologies VIA1612A (OSS Mixer)

Bei beiden ist die Lautstärke auf 100% eingestellt.
Mir ist aufgefallen,dass der Sound nur sehr leise rauskommt;
wenn ich an meinem Verstärker auf Volle pulle drehe kommt der Ton leise aus den Boxen gekrochen


----------



## zerix (24. März 2008)

Dann starte mal den Alsa-Mixer und schau mal nach wie da die Einstellungen sind.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## heimatlied (27. März 2008)

Hey, das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei mir unter Ubuntu 7.10 auch.
Folgendes half bei mir:

Konsole öffnen und "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" eingeben.
Am Ende der Datei dann das einfügen: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
Joa, speichern und neu starten.

Gruß,
heimatlied


----------

